# underactive thyroid



## maggie herd (May 28, 2007)

I only came across this site today, and can't believe there are other people that feel the same way as I do!
I was diagnosed with underactive thyroid after having blood tests taken 6 years ago after the birth of my daughter and getting depression. I was told my levels were very low, and probably had been for a long time. I've been on thyroxine for all this time, with my blood tests being normal for 4 years now. 
I can't concentrate for any length of time, I've had depression on and off for years and I'm always tired. Since my tests are normal, my doctor only wants to put me on depression tablets, which I've refused, and says I'm tired because I've got two young children. I want to treat the cause, not the symptom, but I can't get anyone to check if it is all really related to my thyroid. Any suggestions?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

There is no cure for thyroid disease. There is only treatment for the damage done to it.

Depression and anxiety, is not stranger to us with thyroid disease. It seems to come with the territory as much as all the other thyroid symptoms.
Antidepressants can help. Doesn't need to be forever, just long enough to get us through the all stress and depression. There are plenty of types on the market so if one does not work, there are others that will, just have to find it. When you do, its well worth it. I check the net on different types for the less side effects and went from there.

If you refuse help that is out there and available, what ever it is, pills/aids, etc., then its your responsibly of where you are at this point in your health.

Another issue. You need to take more interest with your health/thyroid treatment. Get copies of your test with Labs reference range and note how you feel at each level. You can be in the normal range as doctor states, but is that range normal for you to feel your best(?). Any where within the Labes reference range that you feel your best is where you and your levels should be. It could be with a TSH of 5 or 1.0 or .45 Your best might not be a 100% but should be pretty close. Women with normal thyroids have their off days and suffer with a lot of thyroid symptoms, depression/anxiety, weight, fatigue, etc. When you can not find the level you feel best at, then other health issues should be considered and checked. When we are in Labs normal range we should not have those symptoms other than that of what other health issues bring.


----------



## maggie herd (May 28, 2007)

I've never really had it explained to me like this before. You've obviously had a lot of experience in helping others. Thank you very much.
I've taken the thyroxine for years, and assumed they would make me feel better, but not really checking what my TSH levels have been. I'll definately be looking into that.
With regards to the depression and fatigue, I feel guilty taking anything for these, as I assumed I should feel better with the thyroxine. It could be unrelated, and your right, it is my responsibility to check this out.
Thank you for your help, and I hope you don't mind if I take advantage of your experience with questions in the future.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't be guilty for taking antidepressants. They are out there to help us, not make us feel guilty for doing so. Like I mentioned before, its not forever, just long enough to get us over the rough issues of thyroid. Thyroid conditions can effect all aspects of our body, not only physical, but mental as well. Nothing to be ashamed of, its the disease, not us per se. I fought antidepressants for a few years, telling my family and doctor that I am not depressed, and they of course differed with me. Sometimes outsiders can see more than we can what effects us. Sometimes we can be in denial when it comes to personal and delicate issues.
It got to the point, it was getting rough and effecting others, so I broke down and took them. Now I have graduated to anxiety pills on an as need bases, however, I have to be very true to my feelings. Sometimes take a pill when I might not really need one, however I don't want to take the chance of an incidence. Right now the little pills my security blanket to which someday I will no longer need.

I am not giving you a lecture on or selling antidepressants, but just making you aware that there are out there to helps us and not to make us feel guilty. And its a choice.


----------



## maggie herd (May 28, 2007)

Hi,

Had another doctors appointment yesterday, taking advice and tried to find out my TSH levels, but he couldn't find it in my records and didn't know what it was. I then asked to see my T4 and T3 levels, but he said they were missing. I then asked to see my medical records but was told I'd need to get someone to witness that I am Maggie Herd, and that I wouldn't be able to read the doctors writing and my lab results are only numbers and they wouldn't mean anything to me!
I understand the need for privacy and data protection, but I thought this was outrageous! 
I also mention my symptoms to my doctor (again) and he reluctantly (after I specifically asked) agreed to a small increase in my levothyroxine levels, and then said he thought I was on quite a small amount anyway (.75)! 
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## curious cat (Jun 4, 2007)

[Hi I have just found this site after being on thyroxine for 8 years after my oldest was born.

I went through the same as you, and was offered anti-depressants and also went for counselling. I nearly went on the tablets and at that point there would not have been anything wrong in that, however a friend recommended that i go and see a homeopath, which i did and it had definetly helped. Just being able to speak to someone helped.

I was so blown away by the experience that i went onto study homeopathy.


----------



## raii (Nov 15, 2007)

maggie herd said:


> I only came across this site today, and can't believe there are other people that feel the same way as I do!
> I was diagnosed with underactive thyroid after having blood tests taken 6 years ago after the birth of my daughter and getting depression. I was told my levels were very low, and probably had been for a long time. I've been on thyroxine for all this time, with my blood tests being normal for 4 years now.
> I can't concentrate for any length of time, I've had depression on and off for years and I'm always tired.  Since my tests are normal, my doctor only wants to put me on depression tablets, which I've refused, and says I'm tired because I've got two young children. I want to treat the cause, not the symptom, but I can't get anyone to check if it is all really related to my thyroid. Any suggestions?


i feel exactlly the same part from i havent got to small children because im only 17 and i feel like i cant relax most the time because i can not concentrate on 1 thing my head is all over the place i had depression a few months ago and it comes and goes , and it makes me feel crap because i cant control it ive had under active thyriod since i was 8 so ive nearly had it 10 years and still not used to it


----------

